# Canon Price Watch



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

Canon Camera and Lens Price Comparisons - canonpricewatch.com

Just came across this site and thought it would be worth sharing for our US members. A site that collects together the prices on various reputable webstores for Canon based camera gear. I can't personally vouch for every shop listed (so as always buyer beware and do some homework) but I see most of the commonly mentioned reliable names listed so I suspect its a genuine site and listing.


----------



## KenC (Feb 2, 2012)

Interesting site, but on a few items I checked it does not list Calumet Photo, which is in most of the major cities here and usually matches or comes close to the B&H price.


----------



## pburwell (Feb 2, 2012)

For Canadians, I recommend the site Photoprice.ca that covers all the manufacturers and can save you some money.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

And FYI, it's fairly common for photography retail stores to price match.  So if I'm going to buy something locally, I check prices at other Canadian retailers, then just ask my local store to price match.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 5, 2012)

There is also a site easycameras.net. the prices seem to good to be true so probably are. maybe worth researching if your in the market to buy


----------

